# Ken's Sawdust Saturday



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Ken was driving me absolutely bonkers; he can NOT sit idle, and the fact that he's been forced to for the past six plus weeks has been nothing short of a living nightmare :lol: so this morning we took all the 2x4's we recently pulled out of the attic (and placed beside the house), found two projects and mashed the plans together to come up with a bench for him to build. Unfortunately, we were two 2x4's short to complete it (the planter needs to be built up higher), and I had to rob the piggy bank to pay bills this week, so it will have to wait to get finished. ANYWAY... It did him good, and he gave his wrist a real workout. My job? I was babysitter and foreman, for the most part. I did the hauling of supplies, sanding of the 2x4's, and whatever else he wasn't able to do. Tomorrow I'll be sanding down the entire thing to get it smooth and a little more sitable. We plan on getting a cushion for it. No backing because it will be goin against the deck railing when we finally get to redo the deck.

Would post pictures, but the server is telling me that the png file isn't a valid picture file, so I'll post when the server will let me.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Would post pictures, but the server is telling me that the png file isn't a valid picture file, and I can't delete this post.... UGH!!!


Better or worse, that's the deal. As to the picture, download Irfanview. It is a FREE and excellent picture editing program. When you install it, Irfanview will associate png files with it and you can open the file, then Save As, and select the jpg format from the list. Hit save and voila, a jpg picture the site likes. Not a penny out of pocket and a truly great program. Search Download Irfanview. or use this link to get on their site. Download IrfanView

As to nursing us guys along, it seems to happen a fair amount to the old guys on this site. My wife backed me up through cancer and then a heart attack. I had to agree to stop that kind of thing or she'd trade my table saw for a new painting kit.:laugh2:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Better or worse, that's the deal. As to the picture, download Irfanview. It is a FREE and excellent picture editing program. When you install it, Irfanview will associate png files with it and you can open the file, then Save As, and select the jpg format from the list. Hit save and voila, a jpg picture the site likes. Not a penny out of pocket and a truly great program. Search Download Irfanview. or use this link to get on their site. Download IrfanView
> 
> As to nursing us guys along, it seems to happen a fair amount to the old guys on this site. My wife backed me up through cancer and then a heart attack. I had to agree to stop that kind of thing or she'd trade my table saw for a new painting kit.:laugh2:


No doin, Tom. It's been a problem to everyone, according to a thread on here (Something Wrong?) I'm not gonna d/l a program to upload. Tried to upload from my phone with the app, and got the same problem, so its RF. 

As for nursing, I'm good with it. I tease him and tell him he's cashed in all the nursing I owed him from my past illnesses/surgeries/injuries in one fell swoop with this one. :lol: he did it up big. He's healing exceptionally well. He & I both tell everyone he's got help coming from "Upstairs." 

:lol: about the table saw... too funny!!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad Ken is getting around again, his foot must be coming along good? Nothing like a little woodwork to take your mind off of things.

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Glad Ken is getting around again, his foot must be coming along good? Nothing like a little woodwork to take your mind off of things.
> 
> Herb


Ken is doing AMAZING, Herb. He says there's no pain, and it feels so good, he feels like he could walk on it. I told him if he puts one ounce of body weight on that foot before the dr says so, I'll beat the living tar out of him, and I remind him of his promise to me :lol: the problem with Ken is he can't sit around. He wants so bad to get back to work, and in turn, driving me insane. I HAD to find something he could make or do, before I went crazy. Kept him busy till almost 8 o'clock :lol:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hadn't noticed the thing about the pictures. But Irfanview is a neat photo editing program I use as my default picture viewer, and it allows cropping and many other kinds of handling. It's free and it's not Micro$oft. I'm a little like Ken in that I like to keep busy. Can't take a walk around the yard without doing a little weeding, for example, and there's plenty of that to do. Nothing like shop time though. Just finishing up my first serious picture frame for my honey and a little impatient for it to dry between coats.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Ken is doing AMAZING, Herb. He says there's no pain, and it feels so good, he feels like he could walk on it. I told him if he puts one ounce of body weight on that foot before the dr says so, I'll beat the living tar out of him, and I remind him of his promise to me :lol: the problem with Ken is he can't sit around. He wants so bad to get back to work, and in turn, driving me insane. I HAD to find something he could make or do, before I went crazy. Kept him busy till almost 8 o'clock :lol:


Oh My, Barb, you would make a good Army Sergent. You are right tho. Glad he doesn't have any pain.:smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hadn't noticed the thing about the pictures. But Irfanview is a neat photo editing program I use as my default picture viewer, and it allows cropping and many other kinds of handling. It's free and it's not Micro$oft. I'm a little like Ken in that I like to keep busy. Can't take a walk around the yard without doing a little weeding, for example, and there's plenty of that to do. Nothing like shop time though. Just finishing up my first serious picture frame for my honey and a little impatient for it to dry between coats.


You will have to post some pictures when they get the picture posting bug fixed.

Herb


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Barb, first if Ken is driving you crazy in the way you describe that is a good sign; it means he has not given up. While I was recovering from my injuries I know I was driving my then-wife crazy wanting to push what she thought were limits on what I could do. I love it that you made a project for him.

According to web page for my computer .png is one of the acceptable file formats, along with .bmp, .doc, .gif, .jpe, .jpeg, .jpg, .pdf, .psd, .skp, .txt and .zip 
I do know Cricket has people looking into some issue with images.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

mftha said:


> Barb, first if Ken is driving you crazy in the way you describe that is a good sign; it means he has not given up. While I was recovering from my injuries I know I was driving my then-wife crazy wanting to push what she thought were limits on what I could do. I love it that you made a project for him.
> 
> According to web page for my computer .png is one of the acceptable file formats, along with .bmp, .doc, .gif, .jpe, .jpeg, .jpg, .pdf, .psd, .skp, .txt and .zip
> I do know Cricket has people looking into some issue with images.


Yeah, I know .png is acceptable. But no matter the file extension, you get the error that it's not. I'm just gonna wait till its fixed and post then.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Yay!!! Okay so here's Ken workin on his bench. Still two 2x4's short to complete the planter portion, and I didn't get to sand it yet, but it'll get done.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gotta love the KISS/MISS of the bench...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb, I see Ken is wearing one of those "Moonboots". I had to wear one of those 3 years ago when I tore a tenon in my ankle ,same foot as Kens, and they are super, The pain before I put it on was unbearable and after they installed it the pain vanished. Amazing invention.
The bench looks great too and sturdy, was that your 2X4 challenge for this year? :smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> gotta love the KISS/MISS of the bench...


Kiss/Miss?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Barb, I see Ken is wearing one of those "Moonboots". I had to wear one of those 3 years ago when I tore a tenon in my ankle ,same foot as Kens, and they are super, The pain before I put it on was unbearable and after they installed it the pain vanished. Amazing invention.
> The bench looks great too and sturdy, was that your 2X4 challenge for this year? :smile::smile:
> 
> Herb


Guess you could say that Herb. He needed something to do, and we literally have no money to go get wood, so I did the famous "Google Search" for something he could work on. The original plans had a planter at both ends, but I knew we didn't have enough wood for that, so I took the instructions from a 2x4 outdoor couch plan on another site and modified it. This is the semi-finished result. Once I can get a couple more 2x4's and he finishes the planter I'll post it.

As for the boot, it's protection while he heels. Ken pumps it with air when he's doing things for extra protection.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the bench, Barb. Looks sturdy enough to park a semi on. LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Kiss/Miss?


Keep It Super Simple / Make It Super Simple...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice project, well done. We type A men can be a pain while recovering. Will you be putting a back on it at some point. As an official old guy, I always prefer seating with a back.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice project, well done. We type A men can be a pain while recovering. Will you be putting a back on it at some point. As an official old guy, I always prefer seating with a back.


It WILL have a back, Tom. It goes up against the railing.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> Like the bench, Barb. Looks sturdy enough to park a semi on. LOL


As I said in my first post, it was a project to (bless his heart) shut Ken up :lol: it kept him busy and used up a bunch of 2x4's that were laying around. It will no doubt get an upgrade when I have a little more cash, and can pretty it up, as well as fix the arm rest (that I don't like.) Not to mention, the planter isn't done, which will make it look better as well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb, looks like you have some sort of liner in the planter. Did you already have that and size the box to fit, or was that an item you bought to match the plans?

What are you going to put in the planter, a palm tree?

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Barb, looks like you have some sort of liner in the planter. Did you already have that and size the box to fit, or was that an item you bought to match the plans?
> 
> What are you going to put in the planter, a palm tree?
> 
> Herb


That's actually a pot that happened to fit inside, Herb. But when it's all said and done, I think the planter has a platform it will set on, and I plan on having a citronella plant or some other mosquito repellant - type plant, because we're so close to the lake, and I don't feel like being carried away while on the deck :lol:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice bench...glad to hear Ken is doing better...

Nice therapy strategy, BTW...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Nice bench...glad to hear Ken is doing better...
> 
> Nice therapy strategy, BTW...


Thanks, Nick :sly: I also gave him a ball of yarn he's to squeeze, but he thinks he can find something better to squeeze.... *smh*
:wink:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...no doubt why you gave him yarn in the first place... >


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

For all you dummies who didn't know what a cito...what barb said plant is , I looked it up for you..Citronella (Anti-Mosquito Plant) for Sale | Fast-Growing-Trees.com
I think that will be a fine selection, even if it doesn't do what they claim, it is an attractive plant. Good choice.

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> For all you dummies who didn't know what a cito...what barb said plant is , I looked it up for you..Citronella (Anti-Mosquito Plant) for Sale | Fast-Growing-Trees.com
> I think that will be a fine selection, even if it doesn't do what they claim, it is an attractive plant. Good choice.
> 
> Herb


Citronella Plants work well for only a short time (mom had one, and it worked when she first got it, but then quit). Once grown it seems like they lose they're effectiveness. That's why I'll be doing some investigating. If no luck, the plant choice is on Ken. That's his field, after all :lol:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> For all you dummies who didn't know what a cito...what barb said plant is , I looked it up for you..Citronella (Anti-Mosquito Plant) for Sale | Fast-Growing-Trees.com
> I think that will be a fine selection, even if it doesn't do what they claim, it is an attractive plant. Good choice.
> 
> Herb


Looked up citronella for who, Herb??? :lol:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Looked up citronella for who, Herb??? :lol:


For all the readers beside me, i had never heard of it. :grin:

The reason they quit working is they get full of mosquito and aren't hungry.:no:

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

herb stoops said:


> for all the readers beside me, i had never heard of it. :grin:
> 
> The reason they quit working is they get full of mosquito and aren't hungry.:no:
> 
> Herb


rofl!!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

So Ken updated his bench; he changed the seating to 5/4 wood, finished the planter (omitting the top trim b/c he got ticked at the angle cutting) and built the other side. Ran out of 5/4 wood, but I'll get that in a couple days.
Ideas for dressing up or finishing under the seats? (Close it in, or add something?)


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like it... the 5/4 looka way better than the 2x4's did as the sitting area. But I do have a question about the height of the arm rests. It seems like they'd be comfortable only if the sitter is a tall person, or there's a very thick cushion...are they as tall as they look?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

We're gonna go to a local store here called "Foam Factory" and have cushions made, but the arms are a bit high. I actually had Ken cut them down a bit, because I was sitting on the bench, and Ken's DeWalt circular saw case was next to me, and it was the perfect height for me, so I asked Ken to cut them to the same height as his case. He says they're the same height now, but it doesn't feel like it. I'll wait till he's not around and double check his measurements :lol: Also have to get the deck resurfaced/planked (and do the railing that was never built) and we've decided to take a couple feet off the deck so that should be interesting, trying to change that; once all that is done, this bench is gonna look totally amazing.



kklowell said:


> I like it... the 5/4 looka way better than the 2x4's did as the sitting area. But I do have a question about the height of the arm rests. It seems like they'd be comfortable only if the sitter is a tall person, or there's a very thick cushion...are they as tall as they look?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

You might want to wait till you have the cushion before you chop the armrests down. Look a bit odd having to lean at 45 degrees to use them if the cushions are too high


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Planned on it, Angie. That's partially why I haven't cut them yet. Wanna see how it sits with cushions. Also thinking about adding cup holes in the rests.


----------

